# Photos of a "filth fly"



## Ecooper (Apr 15, 2014)

Photos of a "filth fly", genus Muscina . These flies are found worldwide, commonly hanging around livestock facilities, restrooms, outhouses, cadavers; hence the rather unfortunate common name of filth fly...

Photographed with an Olympus OM-D EM-5, 60mm Zuiko macro lens, and flash. I don't remember if I used the FL36 or the ring flash (oops).
Cheers,
EC

macrocritters | What's a nice bug like you doing in a place like this?


P8290318 flesh fly copyright Ernie Cooper 2013 by ernie.cooper, on Flickr



P8290314 flesh fly copyright Ernie Cooper 2013 by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


----------



## Desi (Apr 15, 2014)

Cool.  Must take a lot of patience to get that shot.


----------



## Seadawg (Apr 15, 2014)

what is the secrete to catching an insect, especially a fly, still long enough to photograph with out killing them?


----------



## Ecooper (Apr 16, 2014)

Desi said:


> Cool. Must take a lot of patience to get that shot.





Seadawg said:


> what is the secrete to catching an insect, especially a fly, still long enough to photograph with out killing them?



Actually, flies like these aren't too hard to photograph if you use bait. A couple of times each summer I'll put out a piece of salmon in the backyard to attract blow flies and flesh flies. When they are feeding they will let you get quite close. You just need to compose and focus quickly.

This fly was actually shot the day after I put out salmon and the fish was long gone. But the smell was still attracting a few flies...

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## Nounboy (May 7, 2014)

Wow, great shots (especially the first one).

I have exactly the same set up - Olympus OM-D EM-5, 60mm Zuiko macro lens, and flash - but can't get anywhere near the colours and detail here. Have you applied much post-production on these images?


----------

